# Looking to rent December Owners Week BVI



## abacodan (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking for a bareboat owner's week for December, 2010. Have bare-boated Caribbean since '80s, but want to introduce kids to it now. Looking for around the 19-26 period 2012, but could adjust schedule. Reply to abacodan at gmail dot com. Make a kid's Christmas for us........


----------

